# stoned doves?



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Sunday I went out to see a friends' marijuana fields. They are harvesting it right now. They cut the plants and just take the buds and plant tips with the seeds. Then they bring them in and pile them in long rows about 8 feet wide and 2 feet high and dry them. They have had trouble when growing it with the doves coming into the fields and eating the seeds and it was the kids job to patrol the fields and run off the birds. But now that they have cut it and are letting it dry, the doves are having a ball! They are after the seeds of course. Which makes me wonder what the THC(?) is doing to their little bird brains. Just something for an old fella ponder on I guess.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

there is not thc in seeds fella . even when pot was against the law u could not be busted for seeds in canada


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A friend of mine had a Budgie that would clean the seeds from his buds. Seed have a lot of fat that birds love.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Port boy said:


> there is not thc in seeds fella . even when pot was against the law u could not be busted for seeds in canada


I didn't know that! So it's kinda like hops? The oils are in the bud?


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

flipgun said:


> A friend of mine had a Budgie that would clean the seeds from his buds. Seed have a lot of fat that birds love.


Cool! I'm learning all manner of good stuff.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

So let me ask you guys a question. When say a robin feasts on your current bushes, he flies away and the seeds pass through his system to start other bushes. But doves have a craw under their neck that holds the seeds and I assume aides in the digestive process. Don't mean that since the seeds are his target to start with, they won't pass through and start Mary Jane all over the country side? Well boogers!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*No wonder doves are considered birds of peace.*

*@ Port Boy - So is THC added to the plants like putting sugar in your coffee? Do oak seeds (acorns) contain the whole tree in their DNA?*

*The oldest thing we have, Genesis 1:29 - 'Fruit and green herbs shall be your meat'. The stoner doves are just being good Christians. *


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Hmm. Maybe they can migrate East towards Kentucky, leaving lots of happy accidental plants along the way... Glad to hear some people are making money off the stuff honestly. We've got a lot of farmers trying to grow hemp out here, but I'm not sure what percentage of farms are turning a profit on it. Probably too soon to tell.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Well this is a little off topic of slingshots . Pot is a annual plant there is female and male plants . The male plants are only good for pollination of the female plants that said no one wants male plants unless u want seed stock. Both plants r useless in the veg state that means the growing part . In Veg the plant needs 18 hour of light 6 hours of dark . So for a plant to flip to bloom the plant needs 12 hours light and 12 hours dark . The male plant will produce pollen sacs before the female will push out the buds u don’t want male plants . If the female does not get pollinated she will put all the energy into producing bud and thc the end of the cycle . The bud is the part people want not leaves and stems or seeds . Unless it’s hemp . Hemp does not have thc and if it does very low amount. Just remember this is legal in Canada ???????? Hope this helps u guys understand a little better


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

C'mon now boys!! We've all smoked the seed and stems and got nothing but a good, solid cough!


----------



## 8rnw8 (Jan 5, 2020)

At the risk of completely derailing with information likely no one is interested in...

The two major compounds in the Cannabis plant - tetrahydrocannabinolic acid (THCA) and cannabidiolic acid (CBDA) - are both non-psychoactive compounds.

When you heat these compounds, the heat will "activate" or decarboxylate the cannabinoids, transforming them into tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) and the non-psychoactive cannabidiol (CBD).

-------------

The TLDR is: At least for humans, unless you heat it, you can eat it without effect.

Now birds on the other hand...
*shrug


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll take the leaf. When I was younger (Way) I used to love to roll up bombers.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> Well this is a little off topic of slingshots . Pot is a annual plant there is female and male plants . The male plants are only good for pollination of the female plants that said no one wants male plants unless u want seed stock. Both plants r useless in the veg state that means the growing part . In Veg the plant needs 18 hour of light 6 hours of dark . So for a plant to flip to bloom the plant needs 12 hours light and 12 hours dark . The male plant will produce pollen sacs before the female will push out the buds u don't want male plants . If the female does not get pollinated she will put all the energy into producing bud and thc the end of the cycle . The bud is the part people want not leaves and stems or seeds . Unless it's hemp . Hemp does not have thc and if it does very low amount. Just remember this is legal in Canada  Hope this helps u guys understand a little better


How do u know so much PB!??! .. do tell! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Haha previous hobby than I got into slingshots and never looked back


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

This thread was interesting to me. Thanks guys. I've grown hops which I'm told are a relative of the plant, but I've never been around pot, tried it or seen it in use. I come from a very conservative area of a very conservative state. From what you have told me, the pot that I saw harvested must be grown for the seed. Which brings me to ask...what good are the seeds? Hemp oil? I'm told that the plant can be used similar to flax.


----------



## 8rnw8 (Jan 5, 2020)

SJAaz said:


> This thread was interesting to me. Thanks guys. I've grown hops which I'm told are a relative of the plant, but I've never been around pot, tried it or seen it in use. I come from a very conservative area of a very conservative state. From what you have told me, the pot that I saw harvested must be grown for the seed. Which brings me to ask...what good are the seeds? Hemp oil? I'm told that the plant can be used similar to flax.


Female plants will seed only if they are pollinated if I remember correctly. (Never grew, just consumed)

Hemp seeds are incredibly healthy for you. Heart healthy omega 3 and protein.

Hemp oil is a tricky thing only because people use the term indiscriminately.

Hemp seeds can be pressed for oil similar to olive oil with a great subtle nutty taste. Hemp plants can also be processed to remove CBD to make CBD oil, edibles, tinctures, etc., but this is very different from hemp oil, which is used to cook.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> Haha previous hobby than I got into slingshots and never looked back


My man !!  

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

When I was in Uni many many moons ago we had a duck pond on our campus and the ducks would come to our doors to be fed... we used to give them pieces of bread soaked in leftover booze. It was a laugh to watch drunk ducks stumbling... don't think we can do things like that anymore these days...


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

urbanshooter said:


> When I was in Uni many many moons ago we had a duck pond on our campus and the ducks would come to our doors to be fed... we used to give them pieces of bread soaked in leftover booze. It was a laugh to watch drunk ducks stumbling... don't think we can do things like that anymore these days...


Haha 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

